# LSI or Areca for port multiplier ?



## jamengual (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Guys.

I have a super micro server with this controller :

http://www.addonics.com/products/adsa3gpx8-4e.php

Connected to and Addonics storage rack via 4 eSata ports and port multipliers to 10 disks using ZFS.

It has been working fine but lately I have been experience some issues with channel timeout and disk just disappearing from the pool. I already posted another thread about that but looks like no one has clue about what the errors means so I decided to swap controllers with a spare one and same issue.

So now I have decided to buy a real controller, Areca or LSI for the server but I need one that is port multiplier compatible and with external esata connectors.

I just one a very good controller ( not super expensive) that has good drivers for freebsd and that can give me reliable tools to diagnose hardrive failures and diagnostics.

I have the possibility to move to iSCSI too using an addonics module for that so I could move to a different setup but I don't know is I will have any benefit on I/O speed doing that or not.

If someone can give me some advice I will really appreciate.

Thanks.


----------

